# After market chokes



## blhunter3

Does anyone have a preferred after market choke? I am looking at getting one, as much stock choke doesn't pattern as well as I want.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Everyone makes pretty good chokes... that said, I have used Kicks for about 10 years and could not be more pleased. Here is the website - all you do is identify the shot/load you would like to use and they will recommend a tube for you from sizes they have personally tested. THE BEST customer service... call if you need them.

https://www.kicks-ind.com/category/gobblinthunder.html


----------



## blhunter3

Thanks, I have been Patternmaster chokes for waterfowl, so I wanted to see what else is out there.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The best part of Kicks is the chart that tells you which one WILL PATTERN BEST in your gun... come down and I'll put you on one...


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have a buddy that uses a Jebs choke. He seems to really like it.


----------

